# AAP taskforce on circumcision



## beru (Nov 19, 2007)

Since I am drafting a letter to the CDC, I decided I should also write one to the AAP while I am at it. Does anyone have a list of the people on the AAP taskforce?

Perhaps, I can research it and bring it back here.


----------



## glongley (Jun 30, 2004)

There has never been a more important time for the AAP and CDC to hear from people like you (us!).This is the current info on CDC and AAP (scroll down) contacts:

For your convenience, all CDC e-mails are clustered here as a single group:

[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected];
[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected];
[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected];
[email protected]; [email protected];
[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected];
[email protected]; [email protected]

The CDC and related government contacts for US health policy:

[email protected]

You may also call Dr. Peter Kilmarx at the CDC at (404) 639-3311. Ask for Dr.
Kilmarx and politely tell him why infant circumcision is a bad idea.

Katrina Kretsinger, MD
Lieutenant commander
US Public Health Service
1600 Clifton Road NE
Atlanta, GA 30333
404-639-8544
[email protected]

Thomas R. Frieden, MD, MPH
Director, Centers for Disease Control and Prevention
Office of the Director
Centers for Disease Control and Prevention
1600 Clifton Rd
Atlanta, GA 30333
[email protected]

Peter H. Kilmarx
Branch Chief
US Centers for Disease Control
Corporate Square, E45
Corporate Blvd.
Atlanta, GA 30329
[email protected]
[email protected]

Timothy Mastro, M.D.
Division of HIV/AIDS Prevention
US Centers for Disease Control
Mail stop D21
Corporate Boulevard
Atlanta, GA 30329-1902
[email protected] [apparently not functional any longer, looking for updated address, try [email protected]]

Jeff Crowley, MPH, Director
Office of National AIDS Policy
Comments: 202-456-1111

To send a message directly to Mr. Crowley and to President Obama:
http://www.whitehouse.gov/contact/

David S. Janssen, MD, Director
Division of HIV/AIDS
Centers for Disease Control and Prevention
Corporate Square Building, Room 5170
8 Corporate Square
Atlanta, CA 30329

Lee Warner, Ph.D
Centers for Disease Control
Division of Reproductive Health
4770 Buford Hwy NE
Mail Stop K-34
Atlanta, GA 30341
[email protected]

Additional CDC Committee Member Emails:

Patrick Sullivan
[email protected]

Thomas Peterman
[email protected]

Allan Taylor
[email protected]

Allyn Nakashima
[email protected]

Mary Kamb
[email protected]

Lee Warner
[email protected]

Stephanie Bailey
[email protected]

Stephen Blount
[email protected]

Kevin Fenton
[email protected]

The American Academy of Pediatrics:

Susan Blank, M.D.
Chairman
AAP Task Force on Circumcision
New York City Department of Health and Mental Hygiene
125 Worth St.
New York, NY 10013

Judith S. Palfrey, MD
President-Elect, AAP
Children's Hospital Boston
300 Longwood Avenue
Hunnewell 201.3
Boston MA 02115
e-mail contact found here:
http://www.childrenshospital.org/cfa...9&c=0&u=Judith Palfrey

Committee on Bioethics
American Academy of Pediatrics
[email protected]

Renée Jenkins, M.D.
President
American Academy of Pediatrics
Professor and Chair
Department of Pediatrics and Child Health
Howard University Hospital
2041 Georgia Ave, NW, Room 6B02
Washington, DC 20060
[email protected]
[email protected]

Jay Berkelhamer, MD, FAAP
Past-President
American Academy of Pediatrics
Children's Health Care of Atlanta
1600 Tullie Circle
Atlanta, GA 30329
[email protected]

David T. Tayloe, Jr., MD
President-Elect
American Academy of Pediatrics
2706 Medical Office Place
Goldsboro, NC 27534
[email protected]

Errol Alden, MD
Executive Director
American Academy of Pediatrics
141 Northwest Point Blvd,
Elk Grove Village, IL 60007
[email protected]

Dr. Andrew Freedman,
Pediatric Urologist
Cedars-Sinai Medical Center
8635 W. Third St., Suite 1070
Los Angeles, CA 90048
Dr. Freeman is apparently also on the AAP Circumcision Task Force

Dr. Doug Diekema
Pediatrician
Department of Emergency Services
Children's Hospital and Medical Center
4800 Sand Point Way NE
Seattle WA 98105
[email protected]
This may be an additional address: 1100 Olive Way MPW 8-2, Seattle, WA
98101-0000
Dr. Diekema is the AAP Chairperson for the Committee on Bioethics and is on the AAP task force developing the new policy.

Michael Brady, MD (AAP Circumcision Spokesperson)
Pediatric Academic Association
700 Childrens Dr
Columbus, OH 43205

Additional AAP Committee Member Emails:
[email protected] (?)
[email protected] (?)


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

thanks for posting this


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I wrote Obama tonight. I'll try to get to some of the others tomorrow.


----------



## TCA2008 (Nov 20, 2007)

This is SO important - please, everybody, make sure your voice is heard - both the AAP and CDC need to hear from you!


----------



## FamilyGrl (May 10, 2007)

Wow thanks so much for the huge list!


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

bump


----------

